# 40 gallon CRS tank



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Had this up and running for about 2 yrs now, there is a hardscape in there somewhere, just really hard to see.

40 gallon breeder
current 2 x 96 watt PC (dual daylight)
xp3 - powers co2 reactor 1 bps - 2 outputs on each side if tank
modified intake (sump foam covered w/ filter sock - keeps shrimp out of filter) 
RO only
shirakura line of food 
mosura mineral and food

It is a very fun tank as it is little in the way of daily routine. I feed, I watch, I trim. Growth rate in the tank is amazing and the colors are intense - fun to know this can happen in a CRS tank -


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

any cuttings yet?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

From this one?

I'll give you 1/2 off the next shrimp I chop


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome tank! Must be really cool to watch the CRS swarm over all the plants.

I tried to get a breeding colony of CBS going at one point but was unsuccessful.

A couple of questions in case I try again someday: what substrate are you using? what is the pH? how often do you change the water?

Thanks for posting!

-Roy


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - you won't believe me...

shrimp food, shrimp pooh, 5 WPG PC lighting (6700/10k), slow co2 w/ reactor - 1 bps 24/7, 2 bulbblers in back, occasional dose of mosura calcium supplement (gh to 5-7), xp3 filter, r/o only, occasional iron when plants show signs of red loss, and only occasional K when i'm seeing leaf changes. India almond leaves for the babies. Inline heater (hardly used), inline UV sterilizer (24/7 but old bulb by now), and a chiller that pegs the temp at about 72.

I'm guessing my phos is off the charts (shirakura shrimp powder which I overfeed on purpose for the plants and shirakura shrimp pellets). My nitrates are low but when I push the food or hack out the plants I'm sure it spikes some (see some of my older shrimp pass on )
Plant load and bio load seem to handle it.

OH, and no water changes (last one I did was like march I think - I'm lazy like that) I do them when I hit a bump with the CRS - until that I just top off daily losses when I can hear my water running. As far as shrimp the most important 2 things I have noted would be the addition of higher O2 sat (lower temp and bubblers) does seem to keep them happy and the breeding rates were much higher w/ the mosura calcium and the almond leaves.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Just did another semi count in there.. close to 400-500 with all the babies. What do A/S/S+ grade shrimp go for these days? I've only shipped once and it was fair weather. How do you package with a heating pack without frying the shrimp?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

u place the heat pack on a piece of paper and lay the bags on them. so simple.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

If you have breather bags and a heat pack you may have a deal  

send a few extra and I'll send you some shrimp


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Sounds like a great deal


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice well planted tank!!


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

offer still stands


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

skewlboy said:


> If you have breather bags and a heat pack you may have a deal
> 
> send a few extra and I'll send you some shrimp


was this directed towards me? if so u got a freaking deal!!!!


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow thats alot of shrimp! I just paid 8 for one! Very cool


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

new pics as per request


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

im lost for words
great plants, love the crystals


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

3 to 5 bucks a shrimp seems to be the going rate. And to me thats a decent price. Especially when the shrimp are as healty as yours are. I guess im the only one you shipped to but since then my population has quadrupled and still growing strong. One of the best purchases ive made.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

glad to hear - post a pic, would love to see how the offspring are doing.

****shameless plug*****
Agua - I'm typically doing 12 A-S grade for $50 shipped priority in insulated box, but don't have warm packs.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

What kind of flow do you have in that tank? <<Mildly curious.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

xp3 - one inlet - 2 outlets
2 bubble filters in back.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice CRS, and nice plant Colors... Congrats


----------



## XSVaquascaper (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow (speechless)


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks again - I should post a few more FTS soon


----------

